# brand success stories through full service fulfillment services?



## heywood_j2 (Mar 24, 2008)

I am curious, are there any sucessful major brands that started out on cafepress, zazzle, printmojo, etc. in their infancy and then moved on to bigger in house fulfilment strategies as their brand grew? I am hearing what a great launching platform these one stop fulfillment services can be for new brands that have very little start up capital. Does anyone know of any sucess stories?


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

I believe Johnny Cupcakes started with Big Cartel


----------



## heywood_j2 (Mar 24, 2008)

No other success stories besides Johnny Cupcakes? Come on, surely there must be others?!?


----------



## jamaspea (Oct 15, 2007)

I dont know about using those sites. But Ecko Unlimited started out with four shirts, and through word of mouth has grown to all the branches of Ecko, Red Cut and Sew , and i think he owns Zoo york. Their might have been a little marketing involved as well..But he started small and now is big......


----------



## jamaspea (Oct 15, 2007)

just found this http://money.cnn.com/2008/01/31/smbusiness/marc_ecko.fsb/index.htm on how he started maxing out credit cards


----------



## heywood_j2 (Mar 24, 2008)

I found a similar back story on Dirtbag Clothing - DirtBag Clothing Success Story in Niche Apparel Market

I find that reading success stories on building brands / clothing lines from scratch gives me hope, since we are just getting our concept off the ground.

Any others?


----------

